# Motherboard P5G41T-M



## br0k3n (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm seeking around but I'm not sure about the answer. Is the Asus P5G41T-M motherboard compatible with Freebsd FreeBSD? I'm a new user and I'd like to try it so I'm going to buy a new PC to install it.

Here're the specs:

Motherboard: Asus P5G41T-M
Processor: Intel Pentium D945
RAM: 4 GB
Hard disk: 2 TB RAID

Thanks.

Br0k3n


----------



## jailed (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello,

I've a "P5G41T-M LX" motherboard in one of my computers. It's working without problem for me. I'm not sure but, I don't think you will get problems with "P5G41T-M" either.

Good luck!


----------

